
Why AI will probably kill us all: Thoughts? - duggalr2
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SPAmbUZ9UKk
======
softwaredoug
Aren't we just trees to them? They'll think in GHz and wonder if we're even
alive as we ponderously grow and move.

